# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Ndihmë për veprime në sistemin binar

## Radiator

Pershendetje te gjitheve.

Jam student dhe ne lenden e informatikes i kam disa detyra matematikore qe nuk po i kuptoj dhe aq mire. Ndoshta dikush nga ju i di, dhe do te mund te me ndihmoj paksa.

Ja çfare detyra jane:

1. Te konvertohet numri 11101111001 (ne fuqine->2) ne numer te sistemit numerik oktal.
11101111001(2)=? - Nese dikush ka kohe, shume do ta çmoja nje shpjegim me fjale te detyres.

2. Te konvertohet numri dekat 54(ne fuqine->10) ne numer te sistemit binar.
Zgjedhja duhet te jete diçka keshtu:
54:3=22          mbetja 0
27:3=13          mbetja 1
e keshtu me rradhe .... Por pse mbetja aty ne te paren 0 kurse ne te dyten 1.

Nese ka dikush mundesi te m'i shpjegoj, shume do t'ia di per nder.

Me respekt,
Radiator


*Moderatori:* Për një përshkrim të sistemit binar dhe rolit që luan në kompjuter, lexoni temën Në lidhje me përpiluesit/kompilatorët

----------


## LOGIC

> Pershendetje te gjitheve.
> 
> Jam student dhe ne lenden e informatikes i kam disa detyra matematikore qe nuk po i kuptoj dhe aq mire. Ndoshta dikush nga ju i di, dhe do te mund te me ndihmoj paksa.
> 
> Ja çfare detyra jane:
> 
> 1. Te konvertohet numri 11101111001 (ne fuqine->2) ne numer te sistemit numerik oktal.
> 11101111001(2)=? - Nese dikush ka kohe, shume do ta çmoja nje shpjegim me fjale te detyres.
> 
> ...



Pershendetje, 
Radiotor besoj qe din anglisht ja nje e-book per numrat binar...
Gjithe te mirat, shpresoj ti kuptosh...

----------


## EdiR

> Pershendetje te gjitheve.
> 
> Jam student dhe ne lenden e informatikes i kam disa detyra matematikore qe nuk po i kuptoj dhe aq mire. Ndoshta dikush nga ju i di, dhe do te mund te me ndihmoj paksa.
> 
> Ja çfare detyra jane:
> 
> 1. Te konvertohet numri 11101111001 (ne fuqine->2) ne numer te sistemit numerik oktal.
> 11101111001(2)=? - Nese dikush ka kohe, shume do ta çmoja nje shpjegim me fjale te detyres.
> 
> ...


1)nga sistemi binar ne oktal eshte shume thjesht. fillo nga e djathta dhe beji grupe nga 3 dhe konverto secilin:3571
2)sistematikesht e pjeston me dy dhe nqs ka mbetje shkruan 1 nqs plotpjestohet shkruan 0 dhe keshtu vazhdon me numrin e mbetur derisa nuk ka me, kur e shkruan numrin fillon nga e fundit. 54 :2 = 27 mbetje 0, 27:2 = 13 mbetje 1 13:2 = 6 mbetja 1, 6 :2 = 3 mbetja 0, 3:2 =1 mbetja 1, 1:2 = 0 mbetja 1. ne shkruaj te parin 110110. nqs ke mjaft praktike per nje numer is 54 e ben me sy. 32+16+4+2 (2^5+2^4+0x2^3 + 2^2 +2+0) pergjigja 110110

Shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar dicka,
Kalofsh mire,
Ed

----------


## Tupac4ever

Kisha edhe nje lutje,nuk e di a eshte ndonjeri qe mundet te me ndihmoje.

Dua te di si behet mbledhja e dy nr.binare.Psh: 24+
                                                                            56
di vetem ta kthej nr.24 dhe 56 ne numer binar po nuk di me tej si te bej mbledhjen me numrat e perftuar.

JU lutem te me ktheni nje pergjigje



Respekte

----------


## xfiles

mi kthe ne fillim numrat si binar
se ti mbledh une
po sidoqofte , menyra e mbledhjes eshte e njejte me ato me baze 10,

i ve ne shtylle dhe vepron ne te njejten menyre.
0+0=0
1+0=1
0+1=1
1+1=0 dhe 1 ndermend

----------


## Tupac4ever

kthimi si binar 

24 0                 56 0
12 0                 28 0
6   0                 14 0
3   1                 7    1
1   1                 3    1
                        1    1
                        0

Dmth dy numrat e perftuar jane:24-00011  dhe 56-000111

dhe tani nuk jam i qarte per mbledhjen e tyre.Mund te ma shpjegosh pak me qarte te lutem .


Ciao.

----------


## xfiles

> Dmth dy numrat e perftuar jane:24-00011  dhe 56-000111
> 
> dhe tani nuk jam i qarte per mbledhjen e tyre.Mund te ma shpjegosh pak me qarte te lutem .
> 
> 
> Ciao.


si fillim, i ke kthyer gabim,
duhet ti kthesh nga e kunderta 
dmth:
24 baze 10=11000 baze 2
56 baze 10=111000 baze 2

00011=11= 3 me baze 10
000111=111= 7 me baze 10

tani, per ti mbledhur:


```
       1 1 1 0 0 0
    +    1 1 0 0 0
   ____________
     1 0 1 0 0 0 0

per ta kuptuar ate me siper, bejme nje shembull me te thjeshte akoma.
sa bejne 1 + 1 ne binar?

      1
    + 1
  _____
    1 0

pra 1 dhe 1 bejne 0 dhe 1 ndermend.
```

kur ti mbledh numrat me baze 10, sa here mbush nje dhjeteshe, psh 8+2, 9+1,7+3, etj etj , ti vendos 0 poshte dhe 1 ndermend.

eshte e njejta gje, po dite te mbledhesh numrat me baze 10, di ti mbledhesh dhe keto.

----------

